# Chat Room



## BassAddict (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had a brainstorm jim, a member posted the other day there were 31 members online at once which started me thinking. How bout a tinboats.net chat room?


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive..... I just need a little time to incorporate it up in the bar somehow.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!!! That quick that easy????? I thought it would take atleast a few months to figure out how to Moderate it, and too come up with chatroom rules and policeys on dealing with problems that might arise. Im pumped!! YOU DA MAN JIM!!!!


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 2, 2007)

I like a chatroom idea, but generally hate the implementation of them on forums, they're slow, buggy, and log me out of I swtich screens most of the time, go java!!

An IRC channel is an option, but we're fishermen, only a few geeks, so probably won't get much attention, BUT, you can do the same thing with just about any of the Instant Messenger clients, the original poster has an AIM account, listen in his profile, I use all the major clients myself. (have one program that connects to all of them at once, It's called Adium, for Mac, but since most people use a PC, there is Trillion), I'm not sure which service offers the best option, but it would be as simple as joining a room, we could call it Tinboats.net, and if you were the first there, you could start it, or if someone is there, you'd just join. I know a few of us always keep their computers on too, such as esquired, he could start a room, and always leave it open.

Either way, just another option, one I would personally rather see, but i'm not everyone either


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it right on the forum, my laptop is on mostly all day and night so the AIM thing is an idea but having it on the website will increase membership. I know id join a site for a fishing related chatroom thats fairly active and free of all the usual chat room B.S like stupid internet arguments, posts that try to get u to visit othe links, or people who use them stupid repeater programs. Another Idea is to just do a big monthly or weekly chat sesion that only invited members know about to keep out the rifraft


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 2, 2007)

That's true as well, most of these forum related rooms are merely a doorway for an IRC chat or something similar, so there is generally a way around it for those like me that it just won't work for.


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, it sounds like you are more of a web guru then me, but I found a free Java chat that works pretty well for my other hobby web site. 

https://www.addonchat.com


----------

